# Cheating by The ITDepot.com



## agnels (Sep 21, 2007)

I had purchased a Creative Webcam Live from The ITDepot.com for Rs. 685.But they sent me a Creative webcam vista instead. When i called to complain about this they said that by mistake the wrong picture was there on their website. But all features and the picture of Creative Webcam Live were there on their website. The product was immediately removed from their website. They have offered to refund back my money. 
1. Whis webcam is better?
2. What is the current market price of both the products?
3. Doesn't this amount to cheating. What should I do in this case?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 21, 2007)

1 & 2 questions doesn't matter 

3.*Doesn't this amount to cheating. What should I do in this case?*

Yes it is cheating and i suggest u to file a complaint @ nearest consumer court but have you got all details in black and white ?


----------



## agnels (Sep 21, 2007)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> 1 & 2 questions doesn't matter
> 
> 3.*Doesn't this amount to cheating. What should I do in this case?*
> 
> Yes it is cheating and i suggest u to file a complaint @ nearest consumer court but have you got all details in black and white ?


I have their mail saying that i have ordered a creative Live Cam Vista



> Dear Sir,
> 
> Please send the product back to us. We will refund your money.
> 
> ...


 


> On 9/20/07,  wrote:
> Hi,
> 
> As spoken to Ms.Uma yesterday regarding wrong product delivered. I had ordered a Creative Webcam Live Vista as it was showing on your website but instead sent a Webcam Vista. Also the product has been taken off from the website  ( *www.theitdepot.com/product.php?cat=38&sub_category_id=126&product_id=49 ). Ms Uma has not yet called back. Kindly look into this.






> YOUR ORDER STATUS                                                                                                           Thank You for your order. Your order has been dispatched as follows.
> Order No : c644                                                     Customer Name :
> Customer Address :
> 
> ...


----------



## ilugd (Sep 21, 2007)

they are refunding you money. What more can you want? It seems to be a mistake on their part though. Damage control.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like mistake...but only if they refund your money.
About creative webcam, looks at their website for the both's  features.

About price, visit local market.


----------



## Anindya (Sep 21, 2007)

Since they have offered u money back the consumer court/forum is not going to act. It will be better if u settle the matter by sending the product back and getting the money back. But get some kind of written confirmation that u will get the money back once they receive the product.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 21, 2007)

this fellow-itdepot owner is a member of this forum,came here justifying his conditions  search user "syogan" posts!


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Mar 13, 2008)

Guys, One of my friend recently cheated by this IT Depot Guys.

Anybody know their address in Chennai, I wish to file a  complaint against them!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

^They are from Madras only Cyber Space Abacus owned by Mr.Shanmugavel Yogan.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Mar 13, 2008)

Mr.Shanmugavel Yogan, Is he a tamil Guy?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

^Ofcourse!u can get his shop address @ *theitdepot.com 
even he is(was?) a member of digit forum with username "syogan".he used to come here defending his online "fraud".
go with some of ur friends and give him the needed(pothumaath!)

Edit:SURPRISE!His site is down now!


   Registrant:
      Shuvalli
      Shunmugavel Yogan
      Old #( New No 7 Sri ram Nagar Thiruvanmiyur
      Chennai, TN 600041
      IN
      Email: s.yogan@gmail.com

   Registrar Name....: REGISTER.COM, INC.
   Registrar Whois...: whois.register.com
   Registrar Homepage: www.register.com

   Domain Name: cyberspaceabacus.com

      Created on..............: Sun, Feb 04, 2007
      Expires on..............: Thu, Feb 04, 2010
      Record last updated on..: Mon, Feb 25, 2008

   Administrative Contact:
      Shuvalli
      Shunmugavel Yogan
      Old #( New No 7 Sri ram Nagar Thiruvanmiyur
      Chennai, TN 600041
      IN
      Phone: +1.9884042588
      Email: s.yogan@gmail.com

^from whois db

and:
Cyberspace Abacus Pvt Ltd

Address :	9, sriram nagar thiruvanmiyur, CHENNAI 600041
Telephone :	91-044-24467100/24667099


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh! This Guy has cheated many people!!!

I found his shop in Adayar and I have given the deadline.  I will let him know how to do business in Chennai!!!


----------



## Ponmayilal (Mar 16, 2008)

^^@praka123, can you pls let me know the exact whois db URL from which you obtained the info? Thanks


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

^ofcourse:


> prakash@localhost:~$ whois -H theitdepot.com
> 
> Whois Server Version 2.0
> 
> ...


----------

